# Revolutionshirt.co.uk tranfers quality



## torriekill (Mar 28, 2011)

Hello to you all.

Does anyone of you have experience with the tranfers from 
Revolutionshirt.co.uk (UK) i am importing tranfers from the states but i would like to switch to a UK based company.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi Torriekill,


I don't know about Revolution T-Shirts, but there are several UK-based custom transfer manufacturers, including:

Target Transfers
Valerie Ann Leisure
Imagine Transfers
J&A International
I'm sure that there's a thread somewhere with a more complete list, but these are the ones that spring to mind!

Hope this helps...


----------

